# Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI



## TDipowered (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm having a hard time getting the right oil for my Gti, i needed service so my mechanic put MOBIL1 10W30 SYN in my car yesterday telling me thats what he puts in the porsche cayenne Turbo he services. CAn somebody tell me the difference and if this oil is good for the TFSI.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (TDipowered)*

Tell you the difference between what and what? You need an oil that meets VW's 502.00 specification. Mobil1 10w30 *is not* on the 502.00 approved list. If you want your warranty to continue to include your engine, I'd replace the 10w30 Mobil1 with an oil that meets the 502.00 standard ASAP. Go here for more information on which oils meet the 502.00 standard: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73105
If I were you, I'd find a new mechanic. Just because he's put some oil in a Turbo Cayenne and it hasn't blown up yet doesn't mean that same oil is the right stuff for a completely different car.
Edit: I noticed someone linking to a page with an even better list of VW-approved 502.00 oils. Take a look at the "engine oils" pdf on this page: http://www.usr32registry.org/r32s/about. It's basically the same information, but it's an actual VW service bulletin. Mobil1 0w40 is on the list, but 10w30 is not.


_Modified by yobtah at 3:34 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (yobtah)*

Get that oil out ASAP.


----------



## jettakev2 (May 21, 2002)

OMG all the oil nazi's will be freaking out. Oh NOOOOOOO it doesn't meet the 502.00 standard!!!! The sky is falling!!!! 
The Mobile 1 syn oil in your engine will be fine.


----------



## TDipowered (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (jettakev2)*

Well i forgot to say that i totally got ripped off by VISTA VW - BMW in pompano beach FL !!! I decided to change my oil at 14k right when the manual says 20k cause they told me they didi the 10k service!well when we took it out trust me ANY oil would of been better that what i found in there, there is no way the car would of ran till 20k without a problem the oil looked horrible. I dunno if they didnt change it at all which it really looks like or they use some crappy oil and definetly not Syn oil !!!!

Now i can notice a smoother iddle and the car seems to pull more even in the RPM.
So far so good i'll trust MObil 1 till my next oil change but always be aware of what those dealership are doing seems like a big ripp off to me !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (TDipowered)*

*Knowledge is your best friend, not someone's opine online.*

*CORRECTED !!!* Mobil 1 *Turbo Diesel TRUCK* oil sold in the U.S. has NOT been approved to VW 502.00 specs. The Turbo Diesel oil (Not TRUCK) oil on the VW list is a Euro formulation NOT a U.S. sold Mobil 1 Product.

Mobil 1 10W-30 is *NOT* acceptable for your VW engine and should not be used. The only approved Mobil oil sold in the U.S. is the Mobil 1 0W-40. The other Mobil 1 formulations are *NOT* acceptable or approved by VW because the chemistry is not correct for your VW engine.
The bottom line is the VW factory spends millions a year testing oil and they tell you in the Owner's Manual what VW spec oil you should use for best performance and the least engine wear. VW also publishes a list of oils they have confirmed to meet these specs. Using the approved oils that meet the oil specs VW calls out for your engine will insure best performance and no warranty hassles. Since VW has to warranty your engine for the first 50,000 miles, you can be quite certain they are only recommending oils that will provide the best lubrication for your engine. You should take all oil advertising claims with a very large grain of salt... 
A lot of oil ads are cleverly worded to make you think that the oil has been approved by VW when it has not. They often say things like, "formulated to meet XYZ specs", which is *NOT* the same as actually being approved or even tested and meeting those specs. It just means the oil company HOPED the formulation would meet the specs but it has not been verified by VW. No oil company can claim it's oil meets VW specs unless it has been tested by VW or one of it's approved labs and approved to meet a specific VW oil spec.
*Ad claims and peoples opinions that aren't supported by real world controlled scientific test data from testing your specific model VW engine - as VW does to determine what oils are best, is just unsubstantiated opinion and of little value, no matter how well intentioned or not.* The tribologists and lubrication engineers at VW have forgotten more about engine oils and lubrication than the total combined "wisdumb" on this subject in forums, so I'll use the oils they approve for my VW. VW has no financial incentive like those selling oil. VW is more concerned about the best oil protection for your engine. 
When you come to understand that oil is a religion for some folks, you'll appreciate this thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625011 
Below is a list of VW approved oils. This is a worldwide list so many if not most of these specific oils are NOT available in the U.S. but there are plenty of approved VW spec oils available from many U.S. suppliers. *Just make sure to use a VW approved oil for your engine and you'll have excellent results without all the pissing contests over what brand is best:* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599947



_Modified by raceware at 5:38 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_*Knowledge is your best friend, not someone's opine online.*
Mobil 1 10W-30 is *NOT* acceptable for your VW engine and should not be used. The only approved Mobil oils sold in the U.S. are the Mobil 1 0W-40 and 5W-40 Turbo Diesel Truck oil. The other Mobil 1 formulations are *NOT* acceptable or approved by VW because the chemistry is not correct for your VW engine.


Technically, Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck oil sold in the US does not bear the VW502.00/VW505.00 approval, nor has it been tested to meet ACEA A3 standards. 
This oil is actually different from what is on the list and sold in Europe. The Mobil 1 5w40 Turbo Diesel is only CF rated, which is common for oils that meet 502.00/505.00 standards.
However, based on experience of various 502.00/505.00 oils, M1 turbo diesel will easily exceed the 502.00 requirement--- it's assumed to be a variant of Mobil Delvac 1.
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp


----------



## TDipowered (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

i see the 5w30 to be in there but not the 10w30 what is the difference between the two ?


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Technically, Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck oil sold in the US does not bear the VW502.00/VW505.00 approval, nor has it been tested to meet ACEA A3 standards. 
This oil is actually different from what is on the list and sold in Europe. The Mobil 1 5w40 Turbo Diesel is only CF rated, which is common for oils that meet 502.00/505.00 standards.
However, based on experience of various 502.00/505.00 oils, M1 turbo diesel will easily exceed the 502.00 requirement--- it's assumed to be a variant of Mobil Delvac 1.
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp


*CORRECTED !!!* Mobil 1 *Turbo Diesel TRUCK* oil sold in the U.S. has NOT been approved to VW 502.00 specs. The Turbo Diesel oil (Not TRUCK) oil on the VW list is a Euro formulation NOT a U.S. sold Mobil 1 Product.

In my conversations with Mobil U.S. they have been attempting to get VW approval for over a year and have had to change the formulation of their oil to meet VW specs. The Mobil 1 0W-40 is probably a Euro formulation, because it has been VW approved for years.
For Diesels I would personally use the VW 505.01 spec oils. Mobil U.S. does not currently sell ANY oils that meet VW 505.01 specs.

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En....aspx



_Modified by raceware at 5:39 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (TDipowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDipowered* »_i see the 5w30 to be in there but not the 10w30 what is the difference between the two ?

*CORRECTED !!!* Mobil 1 *Turbo Diesel TRUCK* oil sold in the U.S. has NOT been approved to VW 502.00 specs. The Turbo Diesel oil (Not TRUCK) oil on the VW list is a Euro formulation NOT a U.S. sold Mobil 1 Product.

*At this time, of the Mobil product sold in the U.S., only the 0W-40 oil meets VW 502.00 specs per the VW approved oil list ABOVE.* 
Neither the 5W-30 nor 10W-30 or any of the other Mobil oil products sold in the U.S., except the 0W-40 product listed above, meet VW oil specs 502.00. There are 5W-30 products sold in *EUROPE* and elsewhere that are a completely different formulation, that in fact do meet VW 502.00 specs, but the U.S. 5W-30 and other Mobil U.S. products do not, and should not be used in your VW.
The difference between a 5W and 10W oil is that the 5W oil flows easier when cold, which helps lubricate engine parts faster and makes starting a cold engine easier.


_Modified by raceware at 5:41 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

i would also add to the OP, i would find a new mechanic pronto. any mechanic in the "know" with euro cars knows that they have more stringent oil requirements than my fathers 76 monte carlo.
i see you also have a tdi in your fleet, what kind of oil is your mechanic putting in there? what kind of filters is he using ?
is he using the required synthetic blinker fluid i hear is so important to our cars?
the bottom line is, you are responsible for the maint. of your engine, dont trust billy-bob to be smarter than you for maint. applications. the only real authroity for what is required fluid wise is your owners manual.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (TDipowered)*

just use Mobil1 0w40 or Castrol 5w40...both can be found at autozone and are 502 approved


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AngryScientist* »_i would also add to the OP, i would find a new mechanic pronto. any mechanic in the "know" with euro cars knows that they have more stringent oil requirements than my fathers 76 monte carlo.
i see you also have a tdi in your fleet, what kind of oil is your mechanic putting in there? what kind of filters is he using ?
is he using the required synthetic blinker fluid i hear is so important to our cars?
the bottom line is, you are responsible for the maint. of your engine, dont trust billy-bob to be smarter than you for maint. applications. the only real authroity for what is required fluid wise is your owners manual.


It's scary how technically challenged some "mechanics" are... Based on my experience with auto repair over the years I have found there are parts replacers, mechanics and skilled technicians. Anything short of a skilled technician these days, should only be allowed to work on lawn mowers IMO and even that may be too techno advanced for them.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

i'll tell you what techmeister, i have a ride-on craftsman lawnmower tractor that has been in my family for close to 30 years, and i wouldnt let the OP's mechanic look under the hood.
i mean c'mon, "this is what i put in joe shmoe's porsche, so it'll be fine in your engine" - if thats not tech savvy, i dont know what is.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_just use Mobil1 0w40 or Castrol 5w40...both can be found at autozone and are 502 approved

To that statement you should also add German made Castrol Syntec 0W-30, an oil that not only meets the 502.00 oil spec, but the far more stringent 503.01 spec as well.
FWIW, the Mobil 1 0W-40 meets 503.01 as well, however, Castrol Syntec 5W-40 does not (it isn't a true synthetic either). As such, the only two oils that I would recommend are the two that meet 503.01 (i.e. Mobil 1 0W-40 and Castrol Syntec 0W-30).


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (shipo)*

Royal Purple 5W30. BEST IN CLASS !


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_Royal Purple 5W30. BEST IN CLASS ! 










Can you please tell me the technical requirements to be *"BEST IN CLASS". *I can't seem to find those in the VW oil specifications, *ANYWHERE... *


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_just use Mobil1 0w40 or Castrol 5w40...both can be found at autozone and are 502 approved


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AngryScientist* »_i'll tell you what techmeister, i have a ride-on craftsman lawnmower tractor that has been in my family for close to 30 years, and i wouldnt let the OP's mechanic look under the hood.
i mean c'mon, "this is what i put in joe shmoe's porsche, so it'll be fine in your engine" - if thats not tech savvy, i dont know what is.


Well I guess your 30 year old lawn mower *IS* a little too high tech for the OPs mek-an-neck. Maybe last week he were a janitor before he started working on *Porches... Is that front or back Porches?*


----------



## rennfaire (Mar 12, 2004)

Sigh. Another error in VW documentation - Valvoline SynPower full synthetic ) 5-40 (P/N VV966) is not on the VW approved oil list. But it certainly is approved, just read the label on the bottle:"VW 502/505/505.01"


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Need Help with OIL for the 2.0TFSI (TDipowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDipowered* »_I'm having a hard time getting the right oil for my Gti, i needed service so my mechanic put MOBIL1 10W30 SYN in my car yesterday telling me thats what he puts in the porsche cayenne Turbo he services. CAn somebody tell me the difference and if this oil is good for the TFSI.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My personal recommendation: Elf Excelliuim DID 5w40 for use in both the TDI (even ALH's) and 2.0t.
Though I am waiting for 10,000 miles to try out Elf Evolution CRV 0w30 I have lying around, which was originally intended to be used on my old TDI.


_Modified by GT17V at 1:18 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (rennfaire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennfaire* »_Sigh. Another error in VW documentation - Valvoline SynPower full synthetic ) 5-40 (P/N VV966) is not on the VW approved oil list. But it certainly is approved, just read the label on the bottle:"VW 502/505/505.01"


If you read the owners manual there is *very specific wording that is on oil containers for oil that has been tested and approved by VW Germany. *Some companies imply their product has been tested or would meet the VW specs, when in fact it has not been tested and approved by VW. What you quoted above is NOT the appropriate wording for a VW tested and approved oil. I would expect that if Valvoline syn-power has been tested and approved by VW, it would be on the approved list with all other VW tested and approved oils. You can be sure that Valvoline would insist on being on the list if their oil was tested and approved.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (TechMeister)*

Here's a new list that adds a number of different types of oil not on the list before this one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3702616


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Today is a good day.
It seems like yesterday when we had to educate every post about 502.00 approved oils, and only a very small handful of people knew about the impact and warranty concerns about using a non-approved oil.
Now it seems like the majority of people actually understand it now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (TechMeister)*

While I am quite partial to Mobil 1 0W-40, and am not at all a fan of any of Valvoline's supposed "full synthetic" offerings (I don't like Group III synthetic wannabes), it does appear that their Synpower MST 5W-30 and Synpower 5W-40 offerings have in fact been formally aproved by VW to meet the 502.00 (but NOT the more stringent 503.01) oil spec.
http://www.valvoline.com/products/Synpower.pdf


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_While I am quite partial to Mobil 1 0W-40, and am not at all a fan of any of Valvoline's supposed "full synthetic" offerings (I don't like Group III synthetic wannabes), it does appear that their Synpower MST 5W-30 and Synpower 5W-40 offerings have in fact been formally aproved by VW to meet the 502.00 (but NOT the more stringent 503.01) oil spec.
http://www.valvoline.com/products/Synpower.pdf


if you feel strongly against Group III base stock oils, then you should get rid of the Mobil 1 0w40 Euro formula, because it uses Group III base stocks.
At one time, Mobil 1 used PAO, until the lawsuit with Castrol, then Mobil switched to Group III and increased their profit margins at the same time.
So??? If you feel strongly about using a PAO based oil, use Amsoil.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
So??? If you feel strongly about using a PAO based oil, use Amsoil.

Why not use a PAO based oil that is actually approved for use by VW. Regardless of what Amsoil claims, they have not been proven to meet VW 502 or any other VW spec for that matter.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Pretty funny. You're either an Amsoil bilge water salesman or a noob taken in by the alarmist postings from BITOG from a year or two back. Like it or not, Mobil 1 0W-40 is now and has always been a PAO based oil, far exceeding even the qualities of even the best Amsoil grade. No, I'll gladly stay with my Mobil 1.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (shipo)*

It seems like if this standard was so important, VW would make the info available to the average buyer...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

...I am graduating and moving to VW504/507 oil instead. Now I gotta decide between Elf/Total or Motul


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_It seems like if this standard was so important, VW would make the info available to the average buyer...










Ever read your OWNER'S MANUAL???
*VW tells you exactly what oil to use in your engine.*


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Technically, Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck oil sold in the US does not bear the VW502.00/VW505.00 approval, nor has it been tested to meet ACEA A3 standards. 
This oil is actually different from what is on the list and sold in Europe. The Mobil 1 5w40 Turbo Diesel is only CF rated, which is common for oils that meet 502.00/505.00 standards.
However, based on experience of various 502.00/505.00 oils, M1 turbo diesel will easily exceed the 502.00 requirement--- *it's assumed to be a variant of Mobil Delvac 1.*
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...0.asp


In regards to the Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck oil, it is in fact EXACTLY the same formulation as Mobil Delvac, per the Mobil 1 website FAQs -- but neither of these oils is the same formulation as the 0W-40 Mobil 1 which is a Euro formulation. Per my phone conversation with Mobil Oil U.S., neither the Turbo Diesel Truck nor the Delvac oils are VW 502.00 approved nor would they meet VW 502.00 specs. Mobil U.S. has been testing reformulated U.S. spec oils for over a year now and not found an acceptable formula to meet VW 502.00 or VW 505.01 oil specs other than the Euro based 0W-40 Mobil 1, which meets the VW 502.00 specs, but not the VW 505.01 specs.
As you probably know the VW spec 504/507 oils are just high mileage drain interval oils. They offer no performance advantage unless you plan to run extended drain intervals. The formulations are designed to have sufficient additives for the extended mileage to deal with depletion and increased contaminants. The VW 505.01 spec oils have the best anti-wear properties of the current VW spec oils. The VW 505.01 oil is mandated as the only oil to be used in the Audi RS6 (U.S. spec). engine. The VW 505.01 spec oils can be used in both gas and Diesel VW engines to fully satisfy warranty requirements - per VWoA.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_

Ever read your OWNER'S MANUAL???
*VW tells you exactly what oil to use in your engine.*

Not only that, if you simply ask for it, your dealer will provide the most current list of VW approved oils.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

thats correct, the list is updated periodically, and comes out as a TSB. The most recent list is from January, and even breaks down with oils commonly available in North America.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_
As you probably know the VW spec 504/507 oils are just high mileage drain interval oils. They offer no performance advantage unless you plan to run extended drain intervals. The formulations are designed to have sufficient additives for the extended mileage to deal with depletion and increased contaminants. The VW 505.01 spec oils have the best anti-wear properties of the current VW spec oils. The VW 505.01 oil is mandated as the only oil to be used in the Audi RS6 (U.S. spec). engine. The VW 505.01 spec oils can be used in both gas and Diesel VW engines to fully satisfy warranty requirements - per VWoA.

the main reasons why the 505.01 is required for the RS6 is due to its performance over the regular 502.00/505.00 that has already been used, and since Castrol TXT 505.01 was already in the inventory for VWoA & AoA, logistically, it made sense for an extremely low volume vehicle, to prevent a logistics burden. Interestingly enough, technically 505.01 is not suitable for the Touareg V10 with the DPF, 506.01 was the minimum requirement for DPF performance. 505.01 is not suitable for DPF performance, however, requiring 506.01 oil would have become a logistical burden to VWoA (and people screaming Magnuson-Moss Act), that to make things convenient, allowed 505.01. Many V10-DPF owners have gotten approval from VWoA to use the appropriate 506.01 oil.
Actually 504/507 oils are not just high mileage drain oils.
504/507, in a nutshell, combines all the requirements, into a single gas & diesel standard, ie (with some exceptions for the Touareg TDI):
Gas: 502.00, 503.00, & 503.01
Diesel: 505.00, 505.01, 506.00, & 506.01
What this means is there is now a single standard that allows for both fixed interval and variable service intervals for both gas and diesel engines.
505.01 used to be the best oil for anti-wear properties. When 503.00, 506.00 & 506.01 came out, TDI folks went to oils that meet that standard, i.e. Elf Evolution CRV 0w30, due to better additive package AND at the same time, increased fuel economy. Now...with the advent of 504/507, the TDI folks are moving to the 504/507 oils for the best additive package.
504/507 oils are also Low SAPs with additive packages to increase fuel economy, protect the engine better, and lower emissions.


_Modified by GT17V at 1:02 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
the main reasons why the 505.01 is required for the RS6 is due to its performance over the regular 502.00/505.00 that has already been used, and since Castrol TXT 505.01 was already in the inventory for VWoA & AoA, logistically, it made sense for an extremely low volume vehicle, to prevent a logistics burden. Interestingly enough, technically 505.01 is not suitable for the Touareg V10 with the DPF, 506.01 was the minimum requirement for DPF performance. 505.01 is not suitable for DPF performance, however, requiring 506.01 oil would have become a logistical burden to VWoA (and people screaming Magnuson-Moss Act), that to make things convenient, allowed 505.01. Many V10-DPF owners have gotten approval from VWoA to use the appropriate 506.01 oil.
Actually 504/507 oils are not just high mileage drain oils.
504/507, in a nutshell, combines all the requirements, into a single gas & diesel standard, ie (with some exceptions for the Touareg TDI):
Gas: 502.00, 503.00, & 503.01
Diesel: 505.00, 505.01, 506.00, & 506.01
What this means is there is now a single standard that allows for both fixed interval and variable service intervals for both gas and diesel engines.
505.01 used to be the best oil for anti-wear properties. When 503.00, 506.00 & 506.01 came out, TDI folks went to oils that meet that standard, i.e. Elf Evolution CRV 0w30, due to better additive package AND at the same time, increased fuel economy. Now...with the advent of 504/507, the TDI folks are moving to the 504/507 oils for the best additive package.
504/507 oils are also Low SAPs with additive packages to increase fuel economy, protect the engine better, and lower emissions.

_Modified by GT17V at 1:02 PM 2-27-2008_

The VW 507 spec is a nice *goal* to have a one-size-fits-all oil, but it is difficult to produce because there are differing lubrication needs for different engines. The 503/506 oils are designed primarily for mpg conscious people. They need to deliver 3% better fuel economy in lab tests. In real world practice, people's driving habits alter mpg by 30% so I'll pass on the 503/506 low viscosity oils. The 502/505 are the basic VW minimum requirement oils for U.S. spec engines and they serve folks well - *if you can actually get people to use the approved oils. *








The 505.01 spec oil was specifically developed to handle the extreme pressures of the Unit Injector on the cam lobes in the PD TDi engine as the 502/503/504/505 oils were inadequate and allowed cam lobe wear. 505.01 wasn't developed to be used in DPF engines. You need 504/507 for those engines. The anti-wear chemistry in the VW 505.01 results in slightly higher exhaust emissions which are undesirable for a DPF engine. Audi U.S. has been emphatic that no oil other than 505.01 be used in the RS6 and for good reason based on the extreme loads that engine sees. You can't even top up with a VW 502.00/505.00 or other spec VW oil on the RS6. It's VW 505.01 only.
The engineering community is not in agreement on the impact of SAPs on emission devices. That will be resolved in years to come but it has no impact on engine wear per se. My top priority for engine lubrication is reduced wear. Unless you have VW's 505.01 and 507.00 engine wear test data, it's impossible to know if VW 507.00 is better at reducing wear. Until there is more scientific data available, it appears the 505.01 is the best choice for anti-wear properties at this time, but this is subject to change at any time as VW is testing oils continuously.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you should hang out at TDIclub more... that is where the anal people on lubes are, where people are continuosly performing oil analysis and sharing them with the community.
not all TDI motors require a 507 oil. There are exceptions, as I mentioned (which I am suprised you did not pick up on), certain motors, in particular R5 & V10 TDI up to about 2006 cannot use 507 specific oil, it needs 506.01 oil.
You are also incorrect about the PD application with the 507 standard and cam lobe wear., for the reason I already stated.

With Audi US, you have to thank the introduction of the PD motors, as, I already mentioned, it was more convenient to use 505.01, because it is already in the US inventory for oil, as I already mentioned. The actual requirement for the certain high output engines, which includes the RS4 & RS6 is * VW503.01.*
the Touareg V10 actually requires VW506.01 oil. The V10 model is a low imported model, about 500 for each year it was imported.
So... why did VWoA & AoA settled on VW505.01?
Logistics.


_Modified by GT17V at 8:42 PM 2-28-2008_


----------

